# Breitling serial number verification.



## TheWatchGuyNC (Apr 8, 2015)

Breitling used to verify serial numbers if you called their customer service line with serial and model numbers. So today I call about one and I'm told "We do not do that. You must send us the watch and there is a $130 charge". Of course that price doesn't include registered, insured shipping to get it there.

So my whining/question is this. When did they start doing this? And who the hell is going to pay them $150ish (all in) for the honor of Breitling telling them their watch is legit. If that is what you are concerned about any decent AD with a watchmaker will do this for you for either FREE or a nominal fee. It's just the added hassle of the trip and bothering the busy technician.

Maybe I am just getting old but I really don't get it. Did I just get the wrong customer service associate? Thoughts, or other experiences please feel free to share.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Moving this to the Breitling forum as you're more likely to get a higher percentage of folk with experience here.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Watch maker charged me $25 to open the back and decide if it was real for myself. Insurance appraisal costs $100. Why would Breitling do it for free when what the really want is you to buy new at retail. Personally I was 99.99% sure mine was real and paid $25 to get to 100%. 

Also, AD in my town told me to go Fly a kite they don't open any watches and why would they promote internet sales. I told them I was planning on buying a strap and they can now suck it. They said that they aren't here to sell straps they are here to sell watches and never to come back again. Best 15 mins in a jewlery store I ever had. Like Jewlery springer.


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

I bought pre-owned and as the seller didn't have service history, I sent the watch to BUSA for full service. No authentication fees but I guess they wouldn't service fakes...

Here is another whos local AD sucks and I use AD on other state.


----------



## TheWatchGuyNC (Apr 8, 2015)

Breitling, on the whole, seems to be the biggest pain anymore. I have had and handled a bunch of them over the years and am pretty well versed in general on their models. I was offered a Limited edition model this past week hence why I was running down the numbers as it is not a commonly seen model.

I have several watchmaker and dealer friends who would be glad to open it for me but why bother them when it just used to be a simple phone call. Heck I don't even expect it to be free. Charge me $20 or $30 over the phone to confirm the numbers and call it a day. Just a pain in the butt to me to tell the seller to meet me somewhere to have it verified and then let's negotiate price.

As to the attitude of the ADs you guys mentioned to me that is not good business. Maybe it is just because I know several of the salesman that i have never run into these issues at any of the ADs. But with that kind of attitude I certainly wouldn't even bother ever going back.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

What makes you think that a verification of the serial number is enough to give you solace? Most watch makers have reasonably logical serial number sequences, so I'm not entirely sure these are unknown the manufacturers of fakes. Surely a physical check of the watch is the only way to verify its authenticity, especially if it is outside of recent catalogue inventory?


----------



## Eugeinus (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd try finding an exec on their website and writing them an email. Perhaps they will have more sway to help you than a customer service rep.


----------

